# المنتديات الأردنية > نحبك يا أردن >  الأردن أولاً بلغات العالم ..

## العالي عالي

*حبيت  اقدملكم ترجمة >> الاردن اولا بلغــات العالم






ولكن  سوف تبقى اللغة العربية أجمل
 الاردن اولا

*

----------


## تحية عسكريه

أي نعم عالي اللغه العربيه جميله عندما تكون أردننا الغالي هي أولا

----------


## معاذ ملحم

:Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  يسلمووو يا مشتاق ويا العالي ويا محمد على الموضوع المميز  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7): 

الاردن أولاً بكل معاني الحب وأصدق المشاعر

----------


## هلا

حلووووووووووووو كثيرررررررررررر


الله يديم اردننا رمز للعزة القومية

----------


## Rahma Queen

اكيد الاردن اولا
I Love JORDAN

----------


## مهند الحراحشه

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------

